# God's Earth, The Inhabitable and Uninhabitable Areas.



## heretolearn (Dec 23, 2021)

*God’s Earth, The Inhabitable and Uninhabitable Areas. *


_I will keep this introduction short I consider the following to be the most accurate model of the place that God called Earth to date. This work is an initial premise. I feel it holds much validity and truth. I am certain that there are areas within it which still need to be grown out and aspects which also need to be adjusted further. I am very much hoping that its premise will be taken up by those I consider my peers and fellows. I hope that we can use this as the basis for further research and finally come to a full and complete understanding of the place we call Earth and also of God’s Earth in which it resides. I appreciate that this work in its totality is quite a thing to comprehend and my suggestion is that a rereading may afford you further insights which perhaps were lacking during the first through. This has taken me nearly half the year to put to words it has been an arduous task but a blessed one also. I ask for nothing in return, merely that you read it with an open mind in the hopes that it can enable you to further this our most noble of causes. The cause as always the pursuit of truth and reality. Thank you for your time and with out further ado I present to you God’s Earth, The Inhabitable and Uninhabitable Areas._​
The models premise is as follows:

We live on a Non Globular, Non Rotating Plane that God called Earth.​
The Place we inhabit that We call Earth is actually a smaller area of God’s Earth.​
This Place we call Earth is currently being lit by a Local Sun that revolves around a non fixed central point. The sun melts the Ice and maintains the temperature, creating conditions optimal for habitation and life.​
This Area that is lit by the Sun is called The Inhabitable Area. This Inhabitable Area moves around God’s Earth, it is not fixed statically at the location where the place we call Earth is situated nor any other location within God’s Earth.​
The Inhabitable Area’s movement around the Full Realm is the macro version of the suns movement around the Inhabitable Area. The Inhabitable Area travels in a circular clockwise direction around God’s Earth. The sun travels in the same manner around the Inhabitable Area.​
The Inhabitable Area is in a perpetual state of movement. Constantly conforming to an elliptical circular motion around God’s Earth. it slows at points in its traversal due to weather effects.​
The Ice Wall is the aspect of our realm that makes up the circumference of the Inhabitable Area.​
The Ice Wall is the no man’s land between the Inhabitable and Uninhabitable Areas of God’s Earth.​
The Ice Wall has two distinct sides to its circumference.​
The Melting Edge. Which is the left hand side of the Ice Wall where the Suns influence is encroaching into the Uninhabitable Area. Melting the Ice there. (The Direction the Inhabitable Area is moving in.)​
The Freezing Edge. Which is the right hand side of the Ice Wall where the Suns influence is moving away from. Freezing everything there back into Ice. (The Direction the Inhabitable Area is moving away from.)​
The Ice Wall is not fixed around the Place we call Earth. It is fixed around the Inhabitable Area,​
The Inhabitable Area is in constant transition. Creating access to further lands and waters ahead of its path. But also freezing and covering lands and waters behind its path as it moves around God’s Earth.​
The Area of God’s Earth that is not inside the Inhabitable Area is called the Uninhabitable Area.​
The Uninhabitable Area is the Area of God’s Earth that is absent of Light and Warmth from the Sun.​
The Uninhabitable Area is in a state of total Darkness. It is Freezing beyond measure and incredibly inhospitable. The Landmasses and Seas there sit beneath Ocean sized volumes of Frozen Ice that are both vast and deep (and also not Ice but Frozen Solid Gases).​
The Uninhabitable Area is akin to a form of Stasis. The “Ice” found only within this area has unique super cold properties and cannot exist or be found within the Inhabitable Area. Regular Ice is found within the Uninhabitable Area and Inhabitable Area alike.​
The Mechanisms of the Inhabitable and Uninhabitable Areas are finely balanced, the Inhabitable Area is fixed in size. So too is the Uninhabitable Area. I don’t consider them to be equal in size however.​
The Mechanisms of Melting and Freezing at the Ice wall are balanced also. freezing and melting at a stable and constant rate, both relative to the rate of the Inhabitable areas movement.​
Even though the Mechanisms seem stable and constant for the majority of the time. I consider that instances may occur where there could be an offset. For example, If the temperature overall became colder then melting would occur at a slower rate and the opposite is true as well.​
This would lead to the Inhabitable Areas movement being slower or faster. Depending on the temperature in effect at the time.​

More in the PDF:


----------



## Akanah (Dec 24, 2021)

Why didn't you make subheadings for the long text ? Hardly anyone reads through that. That would be a pity, because maybe you have written something interesting.


----------



## heretolearn (Dec 24, 2021)

Akanah said:


> Why didn't you make subheadings for the long text ? Hardly anyone reads through that. That would be a pity, because maybe you have written something interesting.


Hey thank you for your response. I was rushing to get it done to be honest. I have been working on it daily since August and I cut it too close to Christmas which I had set as the deadline to post it. It being Christmas, I needed this time for the kids and my wife. I was just going to put it in the Resources section as a book, but then I realised I had asked people to input throughout it, and so it needed to be on the forum instead. I have added in some over arching section titles now. my apologies to you for that.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 24, 2021)

I have moved the thread to _Books and Writings_, and deleted everything except the introduction, since everyone can just download the PDF to read it in detail.


----------



## Just (Dec 25, 2021)

heretolearn said:


> *God’s Earth, The Inhabitable and Uninhabitable Areas. *
> 
> 
> _I will keep this introduction short I consider the following to be the most accurate model of the place that God called Earth to date. This work is an initial premise. I feel it holds much validity and truth. I am certain that there are areas within it which still need to be grown out and aspects which also need to be adjusted further. I am very much hoping that its premise will be taken up by those I consider my peers and fellows. I hope that we can use this as the basis for further research and finally come to a full and complete understanding of the place we call Earth and also of God’s Earth in which it resides. I appreciate that this work in its totality is quite a thing to comprehend and my suggestion is that a rereading may afford you further insights which perhaps were lacking during the first through. This has taken me nearly half the year to put to words it has been an arduous task but a blessed one also. I ask for nothing in return, merely that you read it with an open mind in the hopes that it can enable you to further this our most noble of causes. The cause as always the pursuit of truth and reality. Thank you for your time and with out further ado I present to you God’s Earth, The Inhabitable and Uninhabitable Areas._​
> ...


I totally agree with everything you’ve said. When I first saw the Prague clock link on the Ewaranon video I felt instinctively that this was the first model of our world that I can believe in. I’d just like to ask, what impact can weather events have on it? Do you believe that the geoengineering and manmade weather events are being used to slow it down? Is the length of the 360 degrees rotation of the extended earth plane the precession of the equinox in your opinion? If so, doesn’t that make any weather impact impossible? It feels more inevitable and mechanistic to me as if no impact can slow its progress.


----------



## cheep (Dec 25, 2021)

Wow what an amazing write up. Thank you for taking the time to put this together. In my heart I feel this is the truth, this is divine truth. Thank you


----------



## Persister (Dec 25, 2021)

With Yahweh Elohim's fixed and immovable earth, I have difficulty with our "known" portion of the earth moving around the larger portion of the earth. I like the view that the "known" portion of our earth is fixed in position. And beyond the Antarctic ring we will have other continents. We can't know what's out there, but the earth's usurpers know. I think that there is travel to and from those outer areas of our earth. UFOs (not ETs) come from those outer regions. And since I believe in Yahweh's Scriptures, I also believe that there are many unknown creatures living in those outer regions.

Have you people watched "The Map of the Earth?"

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz55aGQjz9w_


I think it seems that Yahweh Elohim put the shape of our earth in the surface of the moon for us. We know that The Scriptures say that the sun and the moon are for signs, to guide His people. The Sun, Moon and Stars all circle above us, within The Firmament, or The-Dome-Of-The-Earth. I found myself pausing this video a lot, to get a better look at his passing segments.

The Circle of the Earth
The Circle of the Earth.pdf - Shared with pCloud


----------



## heretolearn (Dec 25, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I have moved the thread to _Books and Writings_, and deleted everything except the introduction, since everyone can just download the PDF to read it in detail.


Thank you very much for all your help. I made a terrible mess of posting it. It was my intention to post it up long before Christmas came around, then I watched the latest lost history of flat earth video a few days ago and realised I could account for the shifting obliquity question presented in it.  so I include it with the rest of the write up. alas all the time I had set for editing and presentation was used up. Then I rushed to get it on here for christmas so I could be present with my family and not wondering off mentally. I apologise if I caused you any hassle and thank you again for your help.


Just said:


> I totally agree with everything you’ve said. When I first saw the Prague clock link on the Ewaranon video I felt instinctively that this was the first model of our world that I can believe in. I’d just like to ask, what impact can weather events have on it? Do you believe that the geoengineering and manmade weather events are being used to slow it down? Is the length of the 360 degrees rotation of the extended earth plane the precession of the equinox in your opinion? If so, doesn’t that make any weather impact impossible? It feels more inevitable and mechanistic to me as if no impact can slow its progress.



I know what you mean the clock is an interesting piece. So my take on it, is it was built in the last cycle. I dont believe I am in anyway shape or form an expert on it, I can only make a guess from what I know of it. The Mechanical clock part and the Astronomical dial are original the rest is added during our current cycle. There are two stories as to its origin the first is that it was originally built in 1410. the other story is that it was built in 1490 wiki tells us this is a historical mistake so I think its probably more likely to be the 2nd date as wiki lies alot. Im sure you know the general knowledge stuff so I will skip the guy who built it being blinded etc. The important thing to note is it stops working. then in 1552 (which is two years after this cycles starts by this models design) it gets fixed by a guy called Jan who coincidentally "mistakenly" named the blinded guy as the creator of the piece. So all this in relation to this model Im working with.  This clock ( times are hypothetical at the moment) sat within the Uninhabitable Area and encased in Solid Oxygen for 3594 years. so including the 60 years from the build date in the last cycle, and the two years of the current. It took 3656 years from its build date to the date it was repaired. No wonder it needed new mechanisms... As for the things added after this date. I have a general rule looking at his- story everything from 1550 onwards is likely to have been tampered with. The controllers are in control from the moment this cycle begins in 1550 and so I am really wary of making any kind of judgements based of anything made, added or documented after that. I mention in the pdf I have several lines of thought in regards to spires like the ones above the clock faces. They are either for structure safety when the solid oxygen is encasing them crushing them. They are for increasing surface area to increase the amount of energy they can draw from the Ice around them. Or I had a new thought today that perhaps they are to guide steam upwards. I held my finger up whilst in the bath, like a spire and the steam climbed my finger swirling around it as it travelled upwards into the air. It made me wonder if in conditions such as the Uninhabitable Area, Steam could be used like this to clear an upward path through the Solid Oxygen. 

I think the controllers are definately trying to adjust the Inhabitable Area with manmade weather and geoengineering. Are they trying to slow it or speed it up? Honestly I couldn't say. It does seem more likely they are trying to slow it or stop it rather than speed it up. I base this only because they have enslaved billions to the notion they are on a ball flying through space. If they sped the process up then that narrative is broken upon the Inhabitable transition. They want to keep everything and everyone within "Planet Earth" for as long as possible im sure. As you said though I highly doubt it can be adjusted by man made effect. 

In regards to the equinox I cant say for sure without giving it proper thought but my initial reaction would be, to affect the Inhabitable Area and subsequently the suns traversal within it around God's Earth using weather. You would need to recreate something akin to the Biblical Flood. We are talking a Hurricane/ Storm the size of the place we call Earth. I mean just imagine the sheer size of a Hurricane the size of  the entire place we call Earth. I think you are right no amount of man made weather manipulation will alter the course and progress of the Inhabitable Area. The only thing that is (possibly) going to do that is the slowing of the Inhabitable Area which the analysing Dodwells Research came up with. If the obliquity continues to reduce in the manner it is, then in the next couple of hundred years perhaps a little shy of that we will see the Inhabitable Area stop pushing into the Uninhabitable Area. I havent had that long to really think on that but my initial reaction was that it was either going to stop and stay above the place we call Earth and either do that indefinitely or it would essentially recharge its batteries like this and then continue on its path again after a period of time. The alternative was that it would reverse and begin going backwards in its path. An inversion might lead to water being repositioned again but the opposite way as it did last time. So biblical flood backwards mega flood here. Refills the Great water expanse. Total flood at The lands noah called home which reduces and makes this area habitable again. process continues but backwards.

Thank you very much for your time and excellent questions.


----------



## Just (Dec 26, 2021)

heretolearn said:


> Thank you very much for all your help. I made a terrible mess of posting it. It was my intention to post it up long before Christmas came around, then I watched the latest lost history of flat earth video a few days ago and realised I could account for the shifting obliquity question presented in it.  so I include it with the rest of the write up. alas all the time I had set for editing and presentation was used up. Then I rushed to get it on here for christmas so I could be present with my family and not wondering off mentally. I apologise if I caused you any hassle and thank you again for your help.
> 
> 
> I know what you mean the clock is an interesting piece. So my take on it, is it was built in the last cycle. I dont believe I am in anyway shape or form an expert on it, I can only make a guess from what I know of it. The Mechanical clock part and the Astronomical dial are original the rest is added during our current cycle. There are two stories as to its origin the first is that it was originally built in 1410. the other story is that it was built in 1490 wiki tells us this is a historical mistake so I think its probably more likely to be the 2nd date as wiki lies alot. Im sure you know the general knowledge stuff so I will skip the guy who built it being blinded etc. The important thing to note is it stops working. then in 1552 (which is two years after this cycles starts by this models design) it gets fixed by a guy called Jan who coincidentally "mistakenly" named the blinded guy as the creator of the piece. So all this in relation to this model Im working with.  This clock ( times are hypothetical at the moment) sat within the Uninhabitable Area and encased in Solid Oxygen for 3594 years. so including the 60 years from the build date in the last cycle, and the two years of the current. It took 3656 years from its build date to the date it was repaired. No wonder it needed new mechanisms... As for the things added after this date. I have a general rule looking at his- story everything from 1550 onwards is likely to have been tampered with. The controllers are in control from the moment this cycle begins in 1550 and so I am really wary of making any kind of judgements based of anything made, added or documented after that. I mention in the pdf I have several lines of thought in regards to spires like the ones above the clock faces. They are either for structure safety when the solid oxygen is encasing them crushing them. They are for increasing surface area to increase the amount of energy they can draw from the Ice around them. Or I had a new thought today that perhaps they are to guide steam upwards. I held my finger up whilst in the bath, like a spire and the steam climbed my finger swirling around it as it travelled upwards into the air. It made me wonder if in conditions such as the Uninhabitable Area, Steam could be used like this to clear an upward path through the Solid Oxygen.
> ...


Thanks for this. From your video and the Ewaranon one there does seem to be an area in the middle of the ‘clock’ which is always inhabitable and doesn’t undergo the same cyclical changes. Is it possible that this is Hyperborea? Could this be where offworlder technology such as the so-called UFOs are coming from? It seems that in the last 20 years the rate of technological change has been way beyond anything in our known history. Maybe we were gifted this technology to have the tools to spread information in order to wake up to the realisation of what has been hidden from us. I’d like to think that there are benevolent forces behind the scenes and also feel that there must have been a way of preserving humanity (in small numbers potentially) to avoid the constant threat of extinction. I remember reading a revelation made when the first analysis of mitochondrial DNA was made around 30 years ago that we were all descended from one woman around 100,000 years ago - an ‘Eve’ figure - which could mean a small number of people were preserved via their DNA or in an actual location which was safe from catastrophic change. Perhaps the numbers the world population has to be reduced to according to the Georgia guide-stones are all that could be practicable for migration purposes. And the extensive quantity of non biodegradable plastics would be impossible to explain away to a future civilisation, hence the push to eliminate them. Lots of disparate thoughts which have occurred to me- I’m just interested to know your thoughts on any of them. Thanks.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 26, 2021)

What have you done to test this model and thus shift from the realm of theory and into the realm of probability if not the realm of reality?
How did you establish that Gods Earth is circular or disc shaped or hemispherical in shape?
How did you establish a dome exists?
How did you establish what is outside of the dome?
Have you been to see the ice wall?
Or have I missed the obvious, easy done as this is a text heavy document, and the theory has not been put under test?
In which case my questions are moot.


----------



## Persister (Dec 26, 2021)

Just said:


> Thanks for this. From your video and the Ewaranon one there does seem to be an area in the middle of the ‘clock’ which is always inhabitable and doesn’t undergo the same cyclical changes. Is it possible that this is Hyperborea? Could this be where offworlder technology such as the so-called UFOs are coming from? It seems that in the last 20 years the rate of technological change has been way beyond anything in our known history. Maybe we were gifted this technology to have the tools to spread information in order to wake up to the realisation of what has been hidden from us. I’d like to think that there are benevolent forces behind the scenes and also feel that there must have been a way of preserving humanity (in small numbers potentially) to avoid the constant threat of extinction. I remember reading a revelation made when the first analysis of mitochondrial DNA was made around 30 years ago that we were all descended from one woman around 100,000 years ago - an ‘Eve’ figure - which could mean a small number of people were preserved via their DNA or in an actual location which was safe from catastrophic change. Perhaps the numbers the world population has to be reduced to according to the Georgia guide-stones are all that could be practicable for migration purposes. And the extensive quantity of non biodegradable plastics would be impossible to explain away to a future civilisation, hence the push to eliminate them. Lots of disparate thoughts which have occurred to me- I’m just interested to know your thoughts on any of them. Thanks.


There will always be some areas of our reality that we will just have to make our best guess at. However, for those of us who have not only done extensive secular research on our recent and available distant histories, but have also done extensive study of The Scriptures, we can know that The Adam (Whites) - H120 to show blood in the face, ruddy, able to blush, was a later creation of Yahweh. Where did Cain go when he was banished from The Adam? He went eastward. He married a woman from those peoples. And with the help of those people, he built a city. We can't be sure just how long Blacks and Yellows have been in existence, but it seems that Blacks go way, way back. The other people of the earth, of course, are miscegenated peoples.

Adam Not the First Man & Adamic Race in History.mp3 - Shared with pCloud
Adam's Descendants, by J. Kent Crutcher 1996.pdf - Shared with pCloud
Cain & Esau.pdf - Shared with pCloud


----------



## heretolearn (Dec 27, 2021)

cheep said:


> Wow what an amazing write up. Thank you for taking the time to put this together. In my heart I feel this is the truth, this is divine truth. Thank you


Thank you very much for your positive words, they mean alot. Apologies for not responding sooner. I have been enjoying Chrsitmas with the family. I also consider it so and feel very blessed and lucky to have been able to share it with others such as yourself.


Persister said:


> With Yahweh Elohim's fixed and immovable earth, I have difficulty with our "known" portion of the earth moving around the larger portion of the earth. I like the view that the "known" portion of our earth is fixed in position. And beyond the Antarctic ring we will have other continents. We can't know what's out there, but the earth's usurpers know. I think that there is travel to and from those outer areas of our earth. UFOs (not ETs) come from those outer regions. And since I believe in Yahweh's Scriptures, I also believe that there are many unknown creatures living in those outer regions.
> 
> Have you people watched "The Map of the Earth?"
> 
> ...



So true. This is why in this model it is not the Earth or the Stars/Dome that moves but it is simply this Inhabitable Area which transitions around the larger God's Earth. The one thing I sat and considered at the end of writing this is how it really did open up all avenues in regards to what is really out there and what is truely possible of existing. UFO's have been almost exclusivley considered as a globe earth space phenomena. But from this models point of view, perhaps what we determine as extra terrestrial is not space based. but actually of the Uninhabitable Area. My speculation is of an environment where conventional combustion engines will not operate. Ironically it is closer to the ficticious space environment than it is to the environment within the Inhabitable Area. I ponder over how to travel within the Uninhabitable Area in the write up. I would go as far as to say the composition of such craft as those that have been documented as UFO's would be much more suited to travel within such conditions as the almost vaccum like Uninhabitable Area's air. So to in considering what are defined as Greys they sound like something composed for life in an Uninhabitable environment more so than Inhabitable where we dwell.

I have watched the videos of the map of the Earth in the Moon.
It was definately something that encourage me to consider the possibility that the place we call Earth was within a larger area of God's Earth. If you wish to have my opinion on it and its just that an opinion I have not formed a true decision in regards to it yet. my initial concept of it is, the Moon is some form of projection I have yet to determine if its projected onto the Dome or into 3d space in the sky of Earth at a certain altitude. But I believe it is a kind of Xray projection created by the Sun of the upperside that we call Heaven. You clearly read the Bible so I encourage you to read Genesis but remove any misconceptions you have been given by the controllers. above is not the blue place with the clouds. above is underneath your feet. God seperated the waters above from the waters below with a Firmament. The Firmament was placed between the waters of Earth and the waters of Heaven. The Bible states that the Firmament is part of the Waters of Heaven it also states that the Luminaries are placed within the Firmament and not the sky which we misconcieve to be the Firmament. Earth is always stated as being below and Heaven above in the bible and our concept of above and below is altered as children in school. It is only our programming that makes us believe that angels live in clouds and we are all on a sunny side up Earth looking up at cloudy skies. In reality we are on an Underside formed with the waters below the Firmament. anyway back to the Moon. I think the Firmament is or contains some kind of tunnel or pool between top layer Heaven and bottom layer Earth. I think its a pool because of the Lunar wave we see occuring to the Moons image. The ripple being caused by a disturbance on the water of the pools face. Some of the dark shadows visualised into the lunar projection are also being caused by things travelling through the air between Heavens Sun and the pool on Heaven's side. I find it amazing you mention Elohim as in my opinion one of the video captures made in shoot the moon by crrow777 looks just like the shadow outline of a winged angel moving on heaven side. The Moons phases are caused by the Suns movement in Heaven's sky. Producing the curved blackness we see in the lunar phase image on our side. This effect produced by this Sunlight of Heaven not falling from directly above the face of the pool of water, and so projecting the rim or lip of the pool into the projection. Which as the Heaven side Sun gets lower and lower means more of this shadow covers the lit moon projection on Earth side. I tested this out with a pint glass of water and a Led head torch. Its a crude experiment but when moving the torch above the water filled glass it created the effect of lunar phases in the lights projection underneath, I performed this over a kitchen side, so over a flat surface, but it would be interesting to project upon a curved one to see if  the effect produced was more like that of the Moon. If we could, then perhaps we could consider this a way to determine the Domes shape and structure. It should also be noted that the water played a role in making the effect occur. When I tried with an empty glass it did not produce the same results. So to the map. I have to be honest I dont think this is directly a map of God's Earth. this is just my opinion but it could be a map of Heaven on the upperside. It could be a projection created by the Dome on Heavenside using light from their Sun. It could even be imperfections or bubbles along the Pools connection between Heaven and Earth side producing anomalies in the projection image this is less likely though as bubbles would be displaced by the disturbance that creates the lunar wave. My theory is that the Sun on Earth side and the Sun on Heavenside are linked through this central point where this pool is located on both sides. One possibility is that Heavens landed areas are layed out exactly as our sides are, which would mean indirectly it could be a map layout similar to Earth's and useable as a map for God's Earth as well as Heaven. I would need to do more research and actually work out the other aspects involved before I could determine exactly what it is or is not. This is just my opinion or musings so please take them with a pinch of salt. I hope this was satisfactory. Thank you for your input and insights. They are greatly appreciated and apologies for taking so long to reply I have been enjoying Christmas and wanted to make sure I didnt rush resonses due to guests coming and going.


----------



## mundomom (Dec 27, 2021)

Taking the flat earth hypothesis into consideration, we have to remember the alleged no-go zones at the poles. Why the beings in power feel to hide the entries (plus exits) has always intrigued me. Seems they are always scurrying like beetles to hide their treasure -- as to access points in the Earth's domains ... Water does play a key role in the creation of the Heavens, as well. Plus the eternal Universe also. Thank you, Persister for interesting angles on an issue often fraught with controversy.


----------



## Persister (Dec 27, 2021)

If one is a believer in Yahweh Elohim, and His Son, Yahshua Messiah/Anointed, they will rely on the science in The Scriptures for truth. Of course, one needs to correct the thousands of deliberate mistranslations to get us off of the path of truth.

Certainly, The Scriptures say that the luminaries move above us. And they move in their fixed paths.
Certainly, The Heaven, Yahweh's abode, IS above us ... not somewhere else. He looks DOWN upon our earth. His focus is on His creation called earth.
Certainly, there is water all around us. It encircles us .. above us and below us. I believe that IT IS between The Heaven and our sky.
As I state in my study; The Circle of The Earth (the link is posted above) the earth is fixed in place ... immovable.

Our creation is all about frequency and magnetism.


----------



## heretolearn (Dec 27, 2021)

Just said:


> Thanks for this. From your video and the Ewaranon one there does seem to be an area in the middle of the ‘clock’ which is always inhabitable and doesn’t undergo the same cyclical changes. Is it possible that this is Hyperborea? Could this be where offworlder technology such as the so-called UFOs are coming from? It seems that in the last 20 years the rate of technological change has been way beyond anything in our known history. Maybe we were gifted this technology to have the tools to spread information in order to wake up to the realisation of what has been hidden from us. I’d like to think that there are benevolent forces behind the scenes and also feel that there must have been a way of preserving humanity (in small numbers potentially) to avoid the constant threat of extinction. I remember reading a revelation made when the first analysis of mitochondrial DNA was made around 30 years ago that we were all descended from one woman around 100,000 years ago - an ‘Eve’ figure - which could mean a small number of people were preserved via their DNA or in an actual location which was safe from catastrophic change. Perhaps the numbers the world population has to be reduced to according to the Georgia guide-stones are all that could be practicable for migration purposes. And the extensive quantity of non biodegradable plastics would be impossible to explain away to a future civilisation, hence the push to eliminate them. Lots of disparate thoughts which have occurred to me- I’m just interested to know your thoughts on any of them. Thanks.


No worries, Its my pleasure. We are all here just trying to determine some form of truth. Again not an expert but given the clock was built by the Dodwell Recovery Curve data's prediction, just 60 years before the last cyclical transition occured. Its very likely this clock was built with full knowledge of what was about to occur and with a design implimentation to convey that to others or to preserve that information within its workings for those who came after the cycle. Sadly alot of its workings and functions seem to have been tampered with or removed in present day. I would have loved to have been there on the day Humanity sailed back and found the clock. Likely to have been found buried by several feet of mud. Its faces displaying the time of the exact moment the Oxygen froze solid around it. Perhaps given its astronomical capabilities this was its intended purpose in 1490. To inform the people who returned of a time and a date in both calandar and astronomical form of when this place became frozen over completely without having to stay behind and die relaying the information. So they could essentially reset their clocks and know how many years had passed while outside the place we call Earth by judging the sky above them against the clocks time. 

The Central area of God's Earth in regards to the model always seemed likely to have been an origin point for all of humanities entrance into this place and I did consider it likely to be the hyperborea location also. One thing that came up during the write up was the idea that maps were not innacruate as had been inferred by the controllers, but in fact they were created in the different cycles at either this location, the place we call Earth but with different amounts of flooding occuring to them at different cyclical points. Essentially the further back and older a map was the more extreme the flooding of that cycle was, and subsequently the more altered the landscapes and their representation in the maps were. Or alternatively I considered some maps were of other locations around God's Earth. Seemingly alien looking terrains but the key is this central land area. Where ever you are around God's Earth as long as you have this location on the map you can determine where it is. That was the concept at the time anyway. I think its likely hidden from us today because it is where the elites fall back to as a fail safe or perhaps inhabit now and control us all from. I think the technological advancement we see currently is due to their exclusive access to the melting edge. We are likely by now, able to access large areas of the next lands of God' Earth and they have had the monopoly on what to keep for themselves, destroy or adapt for our use. 

When you look at the technology we are being given so much of it is designed and capable of increasing their dominon over us. so little of it is really advancing us as a collective. That isnt to say all the technologies we have been presented with today do not contain capabillities for positive growth as a group or even individually. I just imply those growths are always stiffled with the notion that profit and financial gain outweighs such growths. I try to have a similar outlook to you in regards to some form of benevolence playing a role in our proceedings. I am worried for the human race at large however. At this stage critical thought is almost gone completely. People are incredibly confused about themselves the world around them and how to exist of their own accord within it. I think alice in wonderland said it best. We have lost our muchness. That being said confusion is not an indefinate state and can be overcome. I know this because just three years ago I was an advocate of all the things I reject now. I also formerly considered the things I hold to be true now as pure lunacy. I did not overcome that alone something guided me or awoke me or even awoke within me, guiding me to where I am right now and to the beliefs I hold today. I have asked for guidance with this work so often and the very next day a video will have presented itself (this happened with the mcMurdo testimony.) Or I find a book with an account of the very thing I needed. I know that for the most part we do need to make those changes and choices but I also know we have help there at a higher level if we need it.

In regards to DNA my rules about everything occuring since 1550 applies to scientific research as well. Things are not given to us that affirm truth particularly in regards to science. I am highly sceptical of the concept we have been here as humans for 100,000 years. I think its likely we were either created or brought to God's Earth via the Central landmass. The only other bottleneck genetically speaking would be the Great Flood. George Dodwells Curve of Recovery puts the flood at 2345bc which including the time between cycles added makes that time about 15000 years ago. So an origin set in the past which determined our genetric material and then a possible bottleneck at around 15000 years ago which again created a more specific set of genes and traits. It begs the question how diverse was Man at those two points in time from a genetic view point?  
The georgia guide stones. My take on them is that they were not put up by the controllers or by the ancient elite. but by the modern day elite the ones who have held money and influence for less time and do not act in the old ways. A eugenics freemasonic type of group likely industrialists given how most of the laws are written with a focus on what upper elite and specifically controller level types would consider unworthy and industrial considerations. It is possible it is a form of mockery however and the real message is dominance has occured in all of these ancient languages and yours below are next. But again I think it more likely to be a visual display of mockery than anything else. 

As regards the cyclical migration. Evidence suggests the controllers know the Inhabitable area is slowing and cycles as they know them are over. I think this is the reason we see a pattern forming where every hundred years they cull the population through war or illness or in present day the illusion of an illness. They must be afraid to let our numbers grow with no cycle ahead they would not be able to reduce us in that manner again. it will be interesting to see what happens in regards to the Analemma if it does indeed become like a figure of eight and stop proceeding in the next few hundred years then we will know assuredly that we are not going to be transitioning any further in a clockwise rotation and we are either heading backwards or staying where we find ourselves as a collective. I speculate in the work that oil and coal might be the remains of people from cycles past. it is possible plastics might be what we are seeing instead. The oil deposits we find might potentially be the landfill sites of cycles passed. 
I hope I answered your questions and thoughts satisfactorily. Thank you very much for your considerations and interpretations.


----------



## Persister (Dec 27, 2021)

heretolearn said:


> No worries, Its my pleasure. We are all here just trying to determine some form of truth. Again not an expert but given the clock was built by the Dodwell Recovery Curve data's prediction, just 60 years before the last cyclical transition occured. Its very likely this clock was built with full knowledge of what was about to occur and with a design implimentation to convey that to others or to preserve that information within its workings for those who came after the cycle. Sadly alot of its workings and functions seem to have been tampered with or removed in present day. I would have loved to have been there on the day Humanity sailed back and found the clock. Likely to have been found buried by several feet of mud. Its faces displaying the time of the exact moment the Oxygen froze solid around it. Perhaps given its astronomical capabilities this was its intended purpose in 1490. To inform the people who returned of a time and a date in both calandar and astronomical form of when this place became frozen over completely without having to stay behind and die relaying the information. So they could essentially reset their clocks and know how many years had passed while outside the place we call Earth by judging the sky above them against the clocks time.
> 
> The Central area of God's Earth in regards to the model always seemed likely to have been an origin point for all of humanities entrance into this place and I did consider it likely to be the hyperborea location also. One thing that came up during the write up was the idea that maps were not innacruate as had been inferred by the controllers, but in fact they were created in the different cycles at either this location, the place we call Earth but with different amounts of flooding occuring to them at different cyclical points. Essentially the further back and older a map was the more extreme the flooding of that cycle was, and subsequently the more altered the landscapes and their representation in the maps were. Or alternatively I considered some maps were of other locations around God's Earth. Seemingly alien looking terrains but the key is this central land area. Where ever you are around God's Earth as long as you have this location on the map you can determine where it is. That was the concept at the time anyway. I think its likely hidden from us today because it is where the elites fall back to as a fail safe or perhaps inhabit now and control us all from. I think the technological advancement we see currently is due to their exclusive access to the melting edge. We are likely by now, able to access large areas of the next lands of God' Earth and they have had the monopoly on what to keep for themselves, destroy or adapt for our use.
> 
> ...


When I read your words, the word prolific comes to mind!


----------



## Just (Dec 27, 2021)

heretolearn said:


> No worries, Its my pleasure. We are all here just trying to determine some form of truth. Again not an expert but given the clock was built by the Dodwell Recovery Curve data's prediction, just 60 years before the last cyclical transition occured. Its very likely this clock was built with full knowledge of what was about to occur and with a design implimentation to convey that to others or to preserve that information within its workings for those who came after the cycle. Sadly alot of its workings and functions seem to have been tampered with or removed in present day. I would have loved to have been there on the day Humanity sailed back and found the clock. Likely to have been found buried by several feet of mud. Its faces displaying the time of the exact moment the Oxygen froze solid around it. Perhaps given its astronomical capabilities this was its intended purpose in 1490. To inform the people who returned of a time and a date in both calandar and astronomical form of when this place became frozen over completely without having to stay behind and die relaying the information. So they could essentially reset their clocks and know how many years had passed while outside the place we call Earth by judging the sky above them against the clocks time.
> 
> The Central area of God's Earth in regards to the model always seemed likely to have been an origin point for all of humanities entrance into this place and I did consider it likely to be the hyperborea location also. One thing that came up during the write up was the idea that maps were not innacruate as had been inferred by the controllers, but in fact they were created in the different cycles at either this location, the place we call Earth but with different amounts of flooding occuring to them at different cyclical points. Essentially the further back and older a map was the more extreme the flooding of that cycle was, and subsequently the more altered the landscapes and their representation in the maps were. Or alternatively I considered some maps were of other locations around God's Earth. Seemingly alien looking terrains but the key is this central land area. Where ever you are around God's Earth as long as you have this location on the map you can determine where it is. That was the concept at the time anyway. I think its likely hidden from us today because it is where the elites fall back to as a fail safe or perhaps inhabit now and control us all from. I think the technological advancement we see currently is due to their exclusive access to the melting edge. We are likely by now, able to access large areas of the next lands of God' Earth and they have had the monopoly on what to keep for themselves, destroy or adapt for our use.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a thorough and detailed response! There’s so much to take in, given that I had no knowledge of any of this until very recently. It will be a while before I can grasp the full implications of it and unfortunately my trust-levels have been seriously damaged by the events of the last two years. Having said that, the idea of the Uninhabitable earth feels very familiar to me on a deeper level.


----------



## Persister (Dec 27, 2021)

Just said:


> Thank you for such a thorough and detailed response! There’s so much to take in, given that I had no knowledge of any of this until very recently. It will be a while before I can grasp the full implications of it and unfortunately my trust-levels have been seriously damaged by the events of the last two years. Having said that, the idea of the Uninhabitable earth feels very familiar to me on a deeper level.


Those who are searching will be the ones who find.


----------



## heretolearn (Dec 28, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> What have you done to test this model and thus shift from the realm of theory and into the realm of probability if not the realm of reality?
> How did you establish that Gods Earth is circular or disc shaped or hemispherical in shape?
> How did you establish a dome exists?
> How did you establish what is outside of the dome?
> ...


Greetings to you. Thank you for asking these questions. and apologies for not getting back to you sooner Christmas has been rather intense this year and I have had lots to do and little time to do it.
At this stage what you read is theoretical. I have done my best to answer questions which came to me when trying to accomodate things that I could find no real answer for in the world being given to me.

I established God's Earth as circular because I felt the golden ratio applied to it and felt thusly a circular form best fit with its design requirements. George Dodwells data also hinted at a circular aspect to God's Earth if you consider the place we call Earth as a corner of God's Earth as I went on to theorize at the end. then the sections of the Sine that rise and fall creating a hump and denoting a cycle within the place we call Earth. Show the sun to be moving in a circular motion around the place we call Earths corner as it were. Even the decleration of the whole obliquity conforms to the premise of the Inhabitable Area circular movement slowing. 

I estalbished a Dome because I felt that nature denoted a shell was required for containment but also for protection. I will go into further detail on this element, the firmament, heaven side and outside the dome in a second part to this one as I had to split the work in two as it was too large to conceptualize.

same as above. But I established what is outside the Dome by looking at the stars as evidence of sonoluminescence and that which is outside would need to be of a high vibrational energy to create the sonoluminescence of the bubbles in the liquid element (stars) of the dome structure.

I have sadly not been to the Ice Wall for the reasons given in the write up. Unfortunately I am impoverished to a point that I cannot even afford a car to leave the town that i reside in. so it is likely I will never get the chance to go. However if the opportunity ever presents itself I would love go and study the Ice Wall particularly the Melting Edge it would be incredible to find structures that have sat beneath Uninhabitable Ice for possibly 3594 years.

Forgive me I do not consider you to have missed the obvious I do however consider you to require more empirical evidence from this work before you can be convinced of its reality. Which is both fine and perfectly understandable. I too also wish for this. Which is why it is here to read and to be  grown and fleshed out. I cannot determine its reality alone that is hopefully our purpose collectively. It is after all what this forum strives for. 
I would love to hear any ideas you have in regards to ways of testing the models design, mechanisms or functions? Experiements that could produce results specific to the model? or even Experiements that have been conducted with other models or concepts in mind that lend suggestion to this models workings or capabillities?

Due to my limited travel I intended to use local structures of 13th century and I believe the other is 10th century origin to determine solid oxygen as a viable cause of mud flooding. I was going to work out the depth that the structures have been forced into the ground. then work out the surface area of the roof and tower for example of one of them. then determine how much solid oxygen would be required to enact said force on the structure. and determine the forces required to acomplish the effect as it is seen. I am awful in regards to maths but do you think this might yield some kind of affirming evidencial data?  

I urge you to consider that every reality based structure in the world started as a dream in someones mind and from that dream, a drawing was made and subsequently from that drawing a team of builders worked towards constructing it. I have dreamt a dream and I have drawn it. If you so wish by all means please play a part in building it. 

Thank you so much for your time and questions and any input you have to share.


----------



## girlfrombc (Dec 28, 2021)

heretolearn said:


> *God’s Earth, The Inhabitable and Uninhabitable Areas. *
> 
> 
> _I will keep this introduction short I consider the following to be the most accurate model of the place that God called Earth to date. This work is an initial premise. I feel it holds much validity and truth. I am certain that there are areas within it which still need to be grown out and aspects which also need to be adjusted further. I am very much hoping that its premise will be taken up by those I consider my peers and fellows. I hope that we can use this as the basis for further research and finally come to a full and complete understanding of the place we call Earth and also of God’s Earth in which it resides. I appreciate that this work in its totality is quite a thing to comprehend and my suggestion is that a rereading may afford you further insights which perhaps were lacking during the first through. This has taken me nearly half the year to put to words it has been an arduous task but a blessed one also. I ask for nothing in return, merely that you read it with an open mind in the hopes that it can enable you to further this our most noble of causes. The cause as always the pursuit of truth and reality. Thank you for your time and with out further ado I present to you God’s Earth, The Inhabitable and Uninhabitable Areas._​
> ...


I find it interesting, little different from the existing maps showing 3 areas of this realm, each farther apart with larger continents and independent illumination but we do not know what lies beyond, it could be complete darkness and cold. Very good, something to ponder


----------



## Persister (Dec 28, 2021)

girlfrombc said:


> I find it interesting, little different from the existing maps showing 3 areas of this realm, each farther apart with larger continents and independent illumination but we do not know what lies beyond, it could be complete darkness and cold. Very good, something to ponder


Yes. I have this map. It certainly helps one to grasp the uncertainty of what might exist beyond the "Antarctic" ice ring. Only our usurpers truly understand what is out there.


----------



## heretolearn (Jan 12, 2022)

astronomical clock to apologise for not being available since boxing day. I have been deep diving the george the third topographical collection on british library website. Individually downloaded 16000 images of maps, drawings and sketches it has taken several weeks non stop. I have found some incredible images. need to work out a way to upload them all here somehow. till then enjoy this one. seems to have an additional dial face on the side.


----------



## NigeWz (Jan 13, 2022)

Have you guys checked out 'Godgevlamste' on YT? He talks about 'Crater Earth', and his research / ideas are amazing


----------



## User1 (Feb 14, 2022)

Thanks for posting this. Your ideas about the world resonates with me for some reason.  It easily explains why we have the "light switch" effect, where it seems society simply flipped a switched and advanced overnight.  It also makes much sense from a religious perspective, as you would think the more advanced a people, the more likely they would live longer, so the explanation of Noah (Peace be upon him) makes perfect sense.

It also ties in nicely with the idea of the 4 corners of the earth, which is divided into 4 quadrants, which I've recently been thinking may be what the swastika is actually representing.  A sort of transition across quadrants in clockwise direction.  I believe the moon is a reflected light though not yet sold on the idea that it's the black sun.   Looking forward to your next piece.

Peace


----------



## Yehonis_Oner (May 7, 2022)

girlfrombc said:


> I find it interesting, little different from the existing maps showing 3 areas of this realm, each farther apart with larger continents and independent illumination but we do not know what lies beyond, it could be complete darkness and cold. Very good, something to ponder


Hello. I would like to inquire upon where you found this map and any other info you have regarding who made it and/or any possible evidences to support it. I have seen it numerous times over the past couple years without much in the way of either and have been growing more curious about the subject recently. Thanks in advance for anything you are able to offer

I would also like to point out that at least portions of it are a theoretical projection of someone's model rather than an actual attempt at mapping reality, as copy and paste is used quite a bit to fill out the outer ring of continents.


----------

